# Example of a "meaty udder"



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Angel, an almost 2 year old 2nd freshener.....she accidentally was bred to kid at 9 months old last year and had a handful of an udder, she fed her single just fine and I dried her off due to her age as well as the fact that she didn't have much there.
She freshened 9 weeks ago with twin bucklings and developed a bigger udder, I milk 2x a day with 12 hours between.....she is a bit difficult to milk because of those teeny teats and I get 2 cups from her each time.....her udder is meaty and not capacious at all....I am thankful that her udder is above her hocks, so Hank did improve there, her dams udder had no rear attachment at all...Angels is much improved on her dam but could still use a better rear...medial looks good, could be better and she has pockets in front.Anyhow, she's here and I plan on milking her thru as long as I can and will be thinking hard on freshening her again.

Here she is "full" And after milked out.

























I know theres 2 different dates for the before and after pics but it was an "afterthought" on my part to get her before and after pics...and she isn't green at all...my camera wasn't acting right. Don't think the pockets that I feel in her fore are visible in the last pick but they are there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

which is her before pic?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Exactly...can't really tell. The first pic is the before.
The "meatiness" prevents a "deflated" look to her udder.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. I think Hope has a rather meaty udder. This evening, if I remember, I want to get quite a few pictures of different things and show.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: 

I never dealt with a "meaty" udder before Angel and I always wondered what it meant....now I know :sigh:


----------

